

Ask HN: Best Startup-Themed Movies? - AlleyRow

Does any one have film suggestions? Startup/tech history favorites?
======
jacquesm
Primer

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390384/>

~~~
kevinherron
Do you mean Primer (no "The")? Because if so, then yes. Awesome!

~~~
jacquesm
Ah, yes, you're right. I misremembered. It's been a while since I saw it.

It's one of the lowest budget movies ever that I've watched and enjoyed more
than most of the high budget ones.

It's also a complete mind bender.

------
bemmu
Micro Men from BBC had some startuppy themes when Acorn began, although it was
more about the rivalry with Sinclair than the startup experience itself.

In my head I associate all kinds of survival movies like Cast Away, Rescue
Dawn etc. being startuppy as well in the sense that the characters are
surviving on their wits and persistence, against forces of nature and their
own doubts.

------
bjplink
It's a little old now and a documentary, which might not be what you were
asking about, but you should check out Startup.com

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

------
iterationx
There used to be a tv series about a startup from like ABC, I thought it was
called hyper-something. I googled it but no luck

~~~
iterationx
I'm thinking of "Hyperion Bay" not completely about a startup though.

The series centered around Dennis Sweeney (Mark-Paul Gosselaar) who, after a
successful career in the software business, returns home to open a local
division for the company he works for. The series follows the drama when the
new meets the old in the little coastal town of Hyperion Bay, California.

------
pwim
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304274>

------
robg
Weird Science. We all want to make something beautiful. The only differences
are what goals we're after.

------
AlleyRow
I just watched "August." It was pretty decent.

